# Need help with Britax latch



## ThankfulMama (Dec 1, 2009)

DH just got a new vehicle and we are installing DDs Britax Boulevard RF using the latch. I'm having trouble loosening and tightening the latch buckles to get a secure install. Is there a trick to doing this? Do I need to push the grey button on top of the buckle? I just can't seem to loosen and tighten the buckles on the latch connectors I can't seem to find instructions either. . .

TIA.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

To tighten you pull the free end of LATCH webbing. To loosen, yes, push down on the gray buttons while pulling out slack from inside the seat...just like if you were loosening a belt.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I have 2 Britax Boulevards. Those latch things can be sticky. You have to make sure the straps aren't twisted or scrunched at all, get everything completely straight, push down as hard as you can on the gray buttons (it takes quite a bit of strength) and then pull them out. To tighten I pull them up through the openings in the seat rather than out and off to the sides, if that makes sense. The Britax Boulevards are not as easy to use as I had read.


----------



## ThankfulMama (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks. That's what seems logical, but it's just so hard to tighten OR loosen. I guess I will keep trying. . .


----------



## xekomaya (Apr 18, 2007)

Concentrate on just getting that grey button to depress without pulling the strap. Sometimes they can get jammed and take a lot of wiggling and pressure. I actually knew of a woman who had her seat for 2-3 years without realizing the latch strap length was adjustable because her buttons were stuck.


----------



## ThankfulMama (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> To tighten I pull them up through the openings in the seat rather than out and off to the sides, if that makes sense.


Just wanted to update that I tried this and it worked! Thanks so much for the suggestion.


----------

